# Caesar Creek Lake temporary drawdown



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www2.ohiodnr.gov/news/post/caesar-creek-lake-in-warren-county-to-be-temporarily-lowered

Beware CC ice anglers! A 10 foot drawdown is planned from Jan 21 to Feb 4. The lake will be dropping 8" per day starting today.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Well I hope they find some neat stuff. I ran across an interesting program about the fossils found on the spillway.

http://thelebanonchannel.pegcentral.com./player.php?video=188fba5c0269205369b7d55f09086cb3


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Actually, the then Dayton Museum of Natural History was called by a worker with the US Army Corps of Engineers who had found some outstanding fossils. He went down, took a look, and immediately had the Museum file a stop work order to allow the controlled removal of hundreds of unique and very RARE remains of trilobits, ancient sea scorpions, shelled squids, a giant clam , and countless others, some are now in the Smithonian, and other museums


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I know where I will be fishing from now on


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Dam. That is my favorite ice spot. Always managed a few nice crappie and bunch that would look and wouldn't bite. Just made me want to figure how to get them even more. I might still check it out this weekend and see if the ice is going down with it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Well that stinks. I'll be down in the northern Cincy area for work next week and wanted to try ice fishing Caesars... any other suggestions?


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

gibson330usa said:


> Well I hope they find some neat stuff. I ran across an interesting program about the fossils found on the spillway.
> 
> http://thelebanonchannel.pegcentral.com./player.php?video=188fba5c0269205369b7d55f09086cb3


I looked it up and went to Nature's Corner and hit the fossil report and nothing came up.I would like to read it.Thanks...Roscoe


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Roscoe said:


> I looked it up and went to Nature's Corner and hit the fossil report and nothing came up.I would like to read it.Thanks...Roscoe


It's a video. I can't check what kind right now but I'm guessing you may need flash player to view. 

Sent from my C5155 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Is the lake frozen over? Guess they're going to have to dig through the ice! Or maybe that was the plan. Make it a PITA to dig and find anything so they can move on with the project unhindered. :cyclops:


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

RickH said:


> Is the lake frozen over? Guess they're going to have to dig through the ice! Or maybe that was the plan. Make it a PITA to dig and find anything so they can move on with the project unhindered. :cyclops:


Good point.They have to give the Indians their chance.They don't want to agitate the Shawnee's Mishe Moneto Spirit for he will be looking out for them.Hope they find a Camp,Burial Grounds or maybe Caesar himself.Hope the Indians win!State could find better ways to spend $7,000,000 at this time.Buy More Land!Marina will be a loser,one way or another.


Roscoe


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm gonna run over by there today just to look around. I usually just check N Pool, Furnas.and maybe Wellman. Lake is down 2.5 ft on the Corp site


----------



## Smb1224 (Aug 17, 2013)

I know someone who went yesterday to crappie fish, said whole lake was froze over from what he could see at wellman. Also said water was about two feet down as said before.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

01/30/2014 

7'-6" Under nomal winter pool.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Anything new to report here, is the 10' draw down going on or has the weather put a halt to that?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

CC lake reached target elevation on Feb 4 as scheduled. 836' and holding.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I think this depth is scheduled to be held until April. Come on spring!


----------

